# Battery operated stihl chainsaw!



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I've had the Ryobi for years for just that type thing, take it in the Jeep during runs to town during bad weather. Cut a branch too large to move the last wind storm.

I always have a pruning blade for the sawzall at all times.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm thinking dismemberment. There's a dude who owes me money...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> I'm thinking dismemberment. There's a dude who owes me money...


Good axe a chain saw throws way too much DNA around, not good on so many levels. Trust me I spent many years in NJ.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

This thread is going in the direction I like to see, early on too!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

This is tempting for a impulse purchase:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Another great thing is...it's useful! So it's not JUST a toy to buy, but it actually is a useful tool... Obviously I will use it...like, at least twice. lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Another great thing is...it's useful! So it's not JUST a toy to buy, but it actually is a useful tool... Obviously I will use it...like, at least twice. lol


I've been tempted to get the little Makita. The one I have is 14" and haven't needed that much blade, the Makita is tiny in comparison. I think even my wife could use it around the yard.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

My wife could straight up lumber jack my butt and dig the hole out back.....you'd think I'd be less sarcastic!?

I am not a fan of Makita anymore, otherwise I would go that route first. I did meet a man who worked for Stihl that offered me a discount, now I just need to find him again...


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Cut a appel tree down with a corded Milwaukee sawzall and a pruning blade . No problem. Problem with seldom used battery tools is when you need them the battery will be dead.
No argument from me that battery tools don't do a good job I just don't like them for the reason stated above.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Cut a appel tree down with a corded Milwaukee sawzall and a pruning blade . No problem. Problem with seldom used battery tools is when you need them the battery will be dead.
> No argument from me that battery tools don't do a good job I just don't like them for the reason stated above.


You make a good point. So I have a spendy new toy, it sits still for a while....battery dies off and when I go to use it, not as good as expected?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Cut a appel tree down with a corded Milwaukee sawzall and a pruning blade . No problem. Problem with seldom used battery tools is when you need them the battery will be dead.
> No argument from me that battery tools don't do a good job I just don't like them for the reason stated above.


I have way more batteries than I should. I keep a couple M12s, an M18, and a Bosch 12v charged all the time. Any other tools I plan to use I charge a day ahead. This is my main reason to sell the DeWalt and other non Milwaukee tools I have and stay with M12 and M18. The back of my property is 300' or so from the closest exterior outlet.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I cycle through at least 4-5 different m18 batteries often, I have a pile of them plus the 12s that don't get use but I'm not worried from a work standpoint because I have so many that work at all times. The chainsaw idea though could fall through if I didn't make sure to constant have good batteries available but that's also common sense for battery operated devices. Especially when the would drain a battery like that would.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> You make a good point. So I have a spendy new toy, it sits still for a while....battery dies off and when I go to use it, not as good as expected?


I charge a couple Ryobi batteries when we are waiting for a storm. One plus with ni-cads is sitting on a shelf doesn't shorten their life like a LiOn battery.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Smart.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Smart.


All I have in Ryobi is a mitre saw, a trim router, and the chainsaw so it isn't like tools I need in a hurry.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I used to have their drill, circular saw and jigsaw. Was the house tools and set I borrowed out to friends. Long gone now though!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> I used to have their drill, circular saw and jigsaw. Was the house tools and set I borrowed out to friends. Long gone now though!


The house/loan tools for me have been DeWalt 18v since I was given a bunch of broken ones from a job. Had the crib guy give me a stack that were in need of repair to run. Fixed and sold at least a dozen Rotozips (most ha damaged cords).


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I could see rotozips having damaged cords being a common thing. I hit everything under the sun when I use them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

looks like a great buy,

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Makita-18-Volt-X2-LXT-Lithium-Ion-36V-Cordless-Chain-Saw-Tool-Only-XCU02Z/205400602?cm_mmc=Shopping%7cTHD%7cG%7c0%7cG-BASE-PLA-D28I-PortableOutdoorPower%7c&gclid=CL7y5K_-4c4CFUdZhgodDj8BYQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


when compared to,

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Makita-4-1-2-in-18-Volt-LXT-Lithium-Ion-Cordless-Chainsaw-Tool-Only-XCU01Z/205561449?cm_mmc=Shopping%7cTHD%7cG%7c0%7cG-BASE-PLA-D28I-PortableOutdoorPower%7c&gclid=CIuvmfb_4c4CFUdZhgodDj8BYQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

While a battery operated chain saw could have many advantages during power outages and no fuel to be had anywhere , it could also be the single most dangerous flawed idea to come along in a while. People falling trees know the danger of failure of the saw during the cuts , right at the time when it is needed most- just prior to the call- ''Timber''. Your battery slows and dies and you have a tall tree that you cannot control the direction of fall or the spring back effect of a leftover broken spine of wood your saw failed to cut thru. Cutting off branches- ok I'm alright with that. Falling trees? F_ that.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

macmikeman said:


> While a battery operated chain saw could have many advantages during power outages and no fuel to be had anywhere , it could also be the single most dangerous flawed idea to come along in a while. People falling trees know the danger of failure of the saw during the cuts , right at the time when it is needed most- just prior to the call- ''Timber''. Your battery slows and dies and you have a tall tree that you cannot control the direction of fall or the spring back effect of a leftover broken spine of wood your saw failed to cut thru. Cutting off branches- ok I'm alright with that. Falling trees? F_ that.


I didn't think of that at all! Damn that's a good point! :thumbup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_Battery Shmattery_ , where's the thrill to a chain saw massacre in that? 










~C:thumbup:S~


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Ok that's one direction to take it...... not bad not bad....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> While a battery operated chain saw could have many advantages during power outages and no fuel to be had anywhere , it could also be the single most dangerous flawed idea to come along in a while. People falling trees know the danger of failure of the saw during the cuts , right at the time when it is needed most- just prior to the call- ''Timber''. Your battery slows and dies and you have a tall tree that you cannot control the direction of fall or the spring back effect of a leftover broken spine of wood your saw failed to cut thru. Cutting off branches- ok I'm alright with that. Falling trees? F_ that.


I don't think it's for felling trees as much as trimming and pruning. For me it's just most power than a 18v sawzall with a pruner blade.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Cutting off branches- ok I'm alright with that. Falling trees? F_ that.




Something I just use pruners for:


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

This one uses same battery as lawnmower we bought this summer. If it goes 
on sale I'll be tempted. The lawnmower is great. Easy. Pennies to run. Trivial 
pollution.
P&L
http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/yardworks-40v-brushless-chainsaw-14-in-0545756p.html


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

PlugsAndLights said:


> This one uses same battery as lawnmower we bought this summer. If it goes
> on sale I'll be tempted. The lawnmower is great. Easy. Pennies to run. Trivial
> pollution.
> P&L
> http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/yardworks-40v-brushless-chainsaw-14-in-0545756p.html


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

If you are really looking for a battery chainsaw I recommend reading this article:

http://www.chainsawjournal.com/best-battery-powered-chainsaw/


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> https://youtu.be/LN6OqRCRUok


Thanks Mech,
As usual there's good reviews and bad reviews; nothings easy. 
Thanks for the other link too. 
P&L


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

PlugsAndLights said:


> Thanks Mech,
> As usual there's good reviews and bad reviews; nothings easy.
> Thanks for the other link too.
> P&L


Welcome, I thought that video was a strong contrast to the article in the other link. It seems Yardworks is tied to Greenworks and they have rave reviews.

Sent you a private message.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I watched another video and they only got 12 minutes of cutting on 12" logs. Sorry I think it is a bad idea. It is one thing to have a battery weed eater or lawn mower but a chainsaw? IMO, not a good idea esp for $400


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

This to me is the same as one of those big gray trays that bus boys put dirty dishes into.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I watched another video and they only got 12 minutes of cutting on 12" logs. Sorry I think it is a bad idea. It is one thing to have a battery weed eater or lawn mower but a chainsaw? IMO, not a good idea esp for $400


I believe they had much better results in the Chain Saw Journal test.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)




----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


>


You and your hand saws!! My father would love you. Probably more than me.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

That saw will never leave you high and dry because of ethanol in the gas, battery shelf life, lack of power, etc.! 

One of those mini-tornadoes came through a few years ago and made a mess, power was out for a while, roads were blocked, etc. My parents had a good sized oak tree down across their driveway, and the chainsaw wouldn't start. I had to resort to low tech. I say, make sure you have the low tech around just in case. 

I also just like using them, a good sharp saw cuts ridiculously fast and a good one will last longer than you will, you'll hand it down to someone that inherits your tool sickness.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> That saw will never leave you high and dry because of ethanol in the gas, battery shelf life, lack of power, etc.!
> 
> One of those mini-tornadoes came through a few years ago and made a mess, power was out for a while, roads were blocked, etc. My parents had a good sized oak tree down across their driveway, and the chainsaw wouldn't start. I had to resort to low tech. I say, make sure you have the low tech around just in case.
> 
> I also just like using them, a good sharp saw cuts ridiculously fast and a good one will last longer than you will, you'll hand it down to someone that inherits your tool sickness.


When I am doing a personal item in wood, I use handsaws and chisels for the joinery.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I only have some jab,copping,jamb,hack saws with me normally but it would be smart to carry a good ol wood saw!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> I only have some jab,copping,jamb,hack saws with me normally but it would be smart to carry a good ol wood saw!


Good little saw and gives you 90deg and 45 deg square:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I have some similar, I might pick up that one though.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> I have some similar, I might pick up that one though.


Rubber grip is easy on the hand.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

That's what sold me. I normally get nasty blisters, that one looks like it would do better on my girly hands.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> That's what sold me. I normally get nasty blisters, that one looks like it would do better on my girly hands.


They go on sale for $9.99 fairly often.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> That's what sold me. I normally get nasty blisters, that one looks like it would do better on my girly hands.




http://www.homedepot.com/p/Stanley-15-in-Aggressive-Tooth-Saw-20-045/100033426?cm_mmc=Shopping%7cTHD%7cG%7c0%7cG-BASE-PLA-D25T-HandTools%7c&gclid=CLrX6ayG484CFUIfhgodrFkM_A&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Yup. I'll pick it up next time I get a rebate card.


----------

